# Can't update with CWM



## Bwangster12 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I officially think I have a problem. I've been using my Touchpad with CM 9 for a couple of weeks now and love it. However, I am finding that if I try to flash a different version of CM 9 through Clockworkmod, I will get put into a reboot cycle.

Ex. Last night I tried going from the unofficial nightly I had been on to the latest official nightly. I put the zip with the gapps zip on my Touchpad (not in CMInstall. Does that matter?) and pressed power and rebooted into recovery. Then I first went through a dirty flash (just wiping cache and then wiping davlik cache) and flashed the zips. When I rebooted it brought up the HP logo and then went right back into Moboot. So, I then tried a full clean flash. Did a factory reset, wipe cache, formatted system, data and cache and then davlik... but same thing ended up happening.

This isn't the first time this happened. I've tried to "upgrade" to newer releases of CM 9 and everytime this happens. I find that I will have to use ACMEUinstaller and then reinstall the new CM 9 I wanted with ACMEInstaller again.

What am I doing wrong here? On my HTC Thunderbolt, I always do clean flashing... am I not supposed to wipe anything FIRST with the Touchpad? Should I be flashing the ROM and THEN flashing? It appears that I can upgrade the ROM if I use the ACMEInstaller method, but I'd like to have the option of using CWM also.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 27, 2011)

full wipe (data/factory reset, cache, dalvik), then flash the file below first (via CWM) before flashing a new rom, it clears the uImage.

you do not need to reboot into CWM after flashing the file below, it is ok to continue flashing the new rom immediately after.

after flashing the new rom, flash gapps, then reboot.

everything should work as per normal.

on a side note, are you already on moboot 0.3.5?

upgrade to 0.3.5 first if not already on that version.

View attachment update-remove-tga_uImages.zip


----------



## Bwangster12 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, I'm already on Moboot 0.3.5. I also made sure I was using the latest version of ACMEInstaller. I did the normal checks I could and haven't been able to figure out what the problem has been. Am I the only one that experiences this? Or needs to flash this file everytime they flash a new ROM?

This file to clear the uImage... is it something I should just store on my Touchpad?


----------



## potatohead (Nov 27, 2011)

Bwangster12 said:


> Yes, I'm already on Moboot 0.3.5. I also made sure I was using the latest version of ACMEInstaller. I did the normal checks I could and haven't been able to figure out what the problem has been. Am I the only one that experiences this? Or needs to flash this file everytime they flash a new ROM? This file to clear the uImage... is it something I should just store on my Touchpad?


you are definitely not the only one, this problem has something to do with the Touchpad not having enough space/memory to store the bootup portions of all the roms/recoveries etc (sorry for my very layman terms).

this is a file that you can store on your Touchpad and is advisable to flash it everytime before you flash a new rom.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## Bwangster12 (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay... so eventhough I only have WebOS and a version of CM 9 installed before trying to flash the NEW version of CM 9... I have too many bootup portions?

Well, I have no problem flashing this file as a pre-cursor to updating. I'm comfortable with CWM and much prefer that to updating than ACME.

THANKS!


----------



## jsnweitzel (Feb 20, 2012)

My first thought is...Did you use ACME Installer 2 ? The ACME Installer was just for CM7 based ROMs, should be using the second one for CM9 based roms. I haven't had this problem with numerous installs. I usually wipe the dalvik, install the rom, install gapps and reboot. I have three touchpads (mine, the wife's, and one to test stuff) and I just did a fresh install on my father's yesterday. I have however noticed that when i first install a new one it may reboot two or three times before it settles down. So if you got all the steps down right try letting it reboot a few times and see if that helps.


----------



## Bwangster12 (Dec 29, 2011)

I definitely used ACMEInstaller 2.... I had read all about that and made sure to use the right one. I also definitely wiped correctly... at least the first few times I tried to update. Since then I've tried different wiping combinations. I have a rooted HTC Thunderbolt, so have some experience with flashing and wiping. I honestly just don't know what the problem is.

Next time I try to update CM 9, I'll try doing full wipes, then flashing the Classicnerd cleaner file from above first.


----------



## pscrzy (Oct 16, 2011)

I have problem recently upgrading to nightlies in Clockwork mod. When I install new builds I usually format system, cache, and data and then install the new build. Recently when I try and instal the new zip and reboot, I end in an endless boot loop. I checked the log in clockwork mod and it says, unmount of /system failed; no such volume. The only way to fix is to install using the original pc way. Any ideas why this is occurring?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pscrzy said:


> I have problem recently upgrading to nightlies in Clockwork mod. When I install new builds I usually format system, cache, and data and then install the new build. Recently when I try and instal the new zip and reboot, I end in an endless boot loop. I checked the log in clockwork mod and it says, unmount of /system failed; no such volume. The only way to fix is to install using the original pc way. Any ideas why this is occurring?


Probably because you are formatting the system. When installing an update(nightly) over a previous version of the same rom, ie, CM9 over CM9 or CM7 over CM7, do not install CM9 over CM7, you only need to wipe cache and Davlik cache. Always make a nandroid backup just in case something goes wrong and all you have to do to fix things is restore your backup.


----------

